# Winstrol 2mg tabs - The Truth?



## JJman (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi All

I am 34 years old, 6'2'' and wiegh 210lbs. I have not been a dedicated visitor of the gym although I have visited the Gym for 6-12 month periods through the years. As a result, my arms and shoulders were a good shape however, in more recent months, MY trousers had become very tight and my stomach was in competition with my chest, and winning!

I started to work our in the local gym again about 8 weeks ago. I did lite stuff every night for around 30minutes with 30 minutes of cardio, just to get my body used to it. After this, I decided to try some juice for the first time ever. I used Winstrol in tablet fomr and was advised to take 3 inthe morning and 3 in the evening totalling 12 mg per day for six weeks. In addition, I stopped the cardio and carried out a HIT session for no more that 30minutes a night, every other night.

the difference I have seen is amazing, Whilst I have finished the course, I have a chest developing which I have never had before, my biceps measure 17.5'' round when flexed, my waist is 2 inchs smaller (33'') and everyone has noticed the difference in size. Even people in the gym have commented on how big I had got in one month.

Don't get me wrong, it was not just the juice or training, I am eating properly with plenty of protein and diferent protein sources daily.

My questions is this. Is the common to grow this much this quickly? Is winstrol 'one of the big ones' or are there better, less harmful (if indeed winstrol is more harmful than others) types around?

Is this doesage correct or what have other people been advised to take of winstrol?

How often can you take it (i.e. hwo many weeks/month gap between another course)

How long would it be before this would not show in a drugs test??

Any answers would be appriciated!

Thanks in advance!

JJ


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

Normal doses supposedly are 10-25mg per day, detection time for Stanazolol should be 3 weeks supposedly.

http://www.wishbone.com/Sports/Strength_Sports/Bodybuilding/Supplements/Anabolic_Steroids

http://www.steroidworld.com/detect.htm


----------



## JJman (Aug 9, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the links, both site have lots of new info for me, it did not know for a start that injecting juice is not anywhere as hard on the liver...


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

It sort of depends, but for the most part injectables are easier on the system, since the orals pass through your digestive tract (some can also affect kidneys).

Most people seem afraid of needles so they somehow think orals are 'better', of course there are risks with either.


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2002)

The growth you experienced on winnie tabs, especially at such a low dose, is very rare. Winnie is usually used in injectible form, and often stacked with something like dbol for size or oxandrolone for hardness.


----------



## JJman (Aug 9, 2002)

Maybe it's a number of thing what contributed like eating every two hours etc. If I were to stack, coudl you grow to big too quick? is there such a condition??


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

Too big too quick = ABombs/anadrol, OR I would call too big too quickly a condition where people at work start looking at you with a concerned face, and/or drug test possibilities at your place of work.

Most of the roids are better stacked with something else (usually one of several things in particular, not just random). So, sometimes 1+1=3 with roids.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

> Its' anabolic properties however are not dramatic and is often used in combination with other drugs, most commonly during cutting cycles when water and fat retention are a major concern.



A generic search looks like people are using Winny with Primo and often Deca as well, supposedly the primo/winny compliment each other well (primo is considered rather weak on its own, often used for bridging). So, most of the example stacks I am finding with Winny are showing up with Primo.


----------



## JJman (Aug 10, 2002)

Is Primo Water based? I hear the water based juice has quite a sting!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2002)

None of the primos I can find are water based, either oil, oral, or oral without injesting (letting it dissolve).


----------



## gopro (Aug 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by JJman *_
> Maybe it's a number of thing what contributed like eating every two hours etc. If I were to stack, coudl you grow to big too quick? is there such a condition??



I could never think of growing too big too quick! Gains NEVER come fast enough. If I could wake up tomorrow with 50 lbs more muscle, I'd be in heaven!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2002)

Technically it could be hard on the tendons (one issue with roids), some roids can hurt or help tendon growth, some make them brittle.

There is at least one article (that I know how to find) which goes into it if interested.


----------



## JJman (Aug 10, 2002)

I had heard this about tendens, the muscle growth is quicker and they 'can not keep up' so to speak. It would be interesting if you do have the link....


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2002)

Thats not all, some steroids can also make or "break down" tendons.

Here is something:
http://www.anabolic-androgenic-ster.../anabolic-steroids-and-collagen-synthesis.htm


----------



## gopro (Aug 11, 2002)

This is all true, but I was simply speaking form the pure hardcore BBer point of view that I could never grow too quickly. Hey, I'm natural, so I've never grown fast anyhow.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2002)

I know that you would love to wake up freakier, I get it


----------



## Nosweatman (May 2, 2007)

*Primo Winni*

Winni is a hard one for the begginer. If you are going to take it take at least 50mg ED OR EOD at least. It has a short half life thefore everyday is prefered. I know alot of guys using 100-150mg a day but thats alot of tabs. If you dont want to inject you can still get the injectable version of winni and drink it Thats 50mg/ml so no need for 10-20 tbs. It is water based so you can injest it oraly doesnt taste great but its tolerable. I have personaly used 100mg ED along wth 300mg twice a week of primo on a cutting cycle and had good results. I live overseas so primo is pretty cheap compaired to stateside. Oral winny alone to me is a waste of time and money. As with any cycle Test is advised even if in a low dose.


----------



## kicka19 (May 2, 2007)

Nosweatman said:


> Winni is a hard one for the begginer. If you are going to take it take at least 50mg ED OR EOD at least. It has a short half life thefore everyday is prefered. I know alot of guys using 100-150mg a day but thats alot of tabs. If you dont want to inject you can still get the injectable version of winni and drink it Thats 50mg/ml so no need for 10-20 tbs. It is water based so you can injest it oraly doesnt taste great but its tolerable. I have personaly used 100mg ED along wth 300mg twice a week of primo on a cutting cycle and had good results. I live overseas so primo is pretty cheap compaired to stateside. Oral winny alone to me is a waste of time and money. As with any cycle Test is advised even if in a low dose.



this is a 5 year old thread, you are a moron


----------

